# Model 65-2



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a Smith Model 65-2 Stainless in .357 Magnum. This revolver was issued to the Tennessee Highway Patrol before they started carrying Sigs (I believe or maybe Glocks). Does anyone have a suggestion as to a good quality paddle holster that would enable me to carry relatively high. Also, are there any good IWB holsters for this revolver. I suppose this is what Smith calls their K Frame.

Yaderp.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The model 65 is indeed a K frame. Check out Galco for possible holsters. The customer service there is first class.


----------

